
After Sandy, New Jersey Becomes an Unwilling Test Case for Internet Voting  - allenwlee
http://allthingsd.com/20121105/after-sandy-new-jersey-becomes-an-unwilling-test-case-for-internet-voting/
======
ALee
"A five-year federal inquiry into voter fraud that ended in 2007 found that it
happens so rarely as to be statistically non-existent." This part of the
article was interesting in that voter fraud doesn't happen as widely as some
people believe. Really, the idea of limiting avenues of participation is
probably abused by people who want to limit certain demographic groups.

